# Gum Arabic / Arabinol



## audmkamp (Jun 8, 2017)

*Gum Arabic / Arabinol made wine cloudy*

Has anyone added this to a wine and have it go cloudy?

I had a 3x filtered, perfectly clear Niagara wine that I added 0.3 ml/L Arabinol (gum arabic) to right before I was going to bottle it. Now it is hazy again. My understanding was this was supposed to be added to a ready to bottle wine and should have no further processing of it done after adding. 

I attempted to filter a small amount of it again & it doesn't even want to go through a #1 coarse pad filter. 

Any ideas?


----------

